# AVS Wiring Diagram?



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

Hey guys the wiring diagram is down on the AVS website and I can't seem to find it anywhere, can someone give me some help with which color wires are for what?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: AVS Wiring Diagram? (BradenE)*

are we talking about a switchbox? its on the cord?


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: AVS Wiring Diagram? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_are we talking about a switchbox? its on the cord?

yeah I am talking about a 7 rocker switchbox, sorry I didn't clarify...I know mine WAS on the cord but I got it used and the writing was literally cut right down the middle so I couldn't read it










_Modified by BradenE at 3:54 PM 9-29-2009_


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: AVS Wiring Diagram? (BradenE)*

I found my info on s10 forums, let me see if i can look it up, i used it this weekend and it worked.
Pink +/- input
White - Front Left Up 
Yellow - Front Left Down 
Orange - Front Right Up 
Red - Front Right Down 
Grey - Remote Dump 
Green - Rear Left Up 
Blue - Rear Left Down 
Purple - Rear Right Up 
Brown - Rear Right Down 
From another forum i found...


_Modified by Still Fantana at 5:10 PM 9-29-2009_


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: AVS Wiring Diagram? (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_I found my info on s10 forums, let me see if i can look it up, i used it this weekend and it worked.
Pink +/- input
White - Front Left Up 
Yellow - Front Left Down 
Orange - Front Right Up 
Red - Front Right Down 
Grey - Remote Dump 
Green - Rear Left Up 
Blue - Rear Left Down 
Purple - Rear Right Up 
Brown - Rear Right Down 
From another forum i found...


Thanks so much dude!


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: AVS Wiring Diagram? (BradenE)*

Just putting it out there...it might be slightly different, it LOOKS like same colors to same general area from what i remember. Just saying though, it might be diff..
good luck!


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: AVS Wiring Diagram? (Still Fantana)*

reverse wiring since the cable comes out of the front of the swtichbox...this is useful in a VW if you don't have the swtichbox coming from the dash...
*Front*
Driver Front Up: Brown 
Driver Front Down: Purple 
Passenger Front Up: Blue
Passenger Front Down: Green
*Rear*
Driver Rear Up: Red
Driver Rear Down: Orange/Peach 
Passenger Rear Up: Yellow
Passenger Rear Down: White
Pink = power
Grey = remote dump
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

has anyone made the remote dump work?


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

im gonna try it some day


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

wrd. id love to have that **** hooked up. just hit door lock and all corners dump out. would be nuts.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (merrigan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *merrigan* »_wrd. id love to have that **** hooked up. just hit door lock and all corners dump out. would be nuts.

i think youd have to have a seperate remote. Correct me if im wrong


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*









idk if this helps.


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (merrigan)*

^^^ on that note anyone have info about the pulses of a MKIV alarm system


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

bump. anyone?


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

what do you want it to pulse from?
Ill do some research as to what would work


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: (eurotrsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurotrsh* »_what do you want it to pulse from?
Ill do some research as to what would work

I would love to do it from the lock "pulse" (if that makes any sense) on the factory alarm. 
I'm gunna do some research this week too







thanks eurotrsh http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Check the yellow/blue at the driver door module.
Its the lock wire, when you press the lock button on the OEM remote and that wire goes to ground...you could use that wire to trigger a relay to then power that wire on your AVS switchbox.
If not, there has to be a wire off of the Comfort Control Module that has some sort of negative pulse when lock is pushed.


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: (eurotrsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurotrsh* »_Check the yellow/blue at the driver door module.
Its the lock wire, when you press the lock button on the OEM remote and that wire goes to ground...you could use that wire to trigger a relay to then power that wire on your AVS switchbox.
If not, there has to be a wire off of the Comfort Control Module that has some sort of negative pulse when lock is pushed.

yeah I wired up a DEI shock sensor to my factory alarm so I'm gunna check the pulse off that wire from the CCM


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: (BradenE)*

Jackpot.
That will work just fine. As long as it's a ground pulse it will trigger a relay.
EDIT: ohhai Crotchester, Buffalo here.


_Modified by eurotrsh at 12:54 AM 2-1-2010_


----------



## shortkyle (Jan 21, 2010)

Subscribed for future reference.


----------

